

Gently Rippling Ambient Background - CSS3/JS (Chrome/Firefox/Safari) - arctic
http://oathoffive.com/ripple/

======
arctic
Open to questions and all that- you can download the source just by, well,
viewing it, it's not obfuscated, and it's totally free to use. If you use it
and want to credit, the name's Laurence Smith - and if you do, please link me
so I can have a peek at what you've used it on.

Well, anyway; this thing relies on CSS3 transitions with a 3 second linear
transition time. JS changes the opacity of every block within a random range
every 0.5 seconds, but since it takes ages to transition, it's quite a soft
effect.

